# wills creek 22.5" LM!!



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

got out to wills creek lake today and they are hitting well! i got 8 and the biggest is the 22.5" and she hit one of my balsa crankbaits in red craw and she busted it. the other fish came on one of my new ideas, a soft plastic something or other in watermelon seed. all the fish were caught in 2 to 4 feet of water around rocks. water temp was any where from 85 down close to the dam and 91 at the ramp end of the lake. heading back bright and early tomorrow morning


----------



## Catch-n-release (Jul 20, 2011)

Very nice, ive been catching all mine on the bank also.


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Nice FO. How many does that make for you this year or do u not keep track?

From my Evo


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Just goes to show those Biggins have to eat or they will get smaller!!! Huh Those are some good ones and it makes you feel better when you catch them on your own stuff.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Foxbite....Can you launch at the MWCD Ramp without to much difficulty ? It's been a long long time since I've fished the lake. Thanks in advance....Pete


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

hatchetman, its almost always hard to unload at the ramp as it is only about 2 feet deep. i have to push my boat off the trailer. you can launch your boat at the 83 bridge. i have seen guys put in there. there is more depth there. i dont put in there because i dont have 4 wheel drive


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks Foxbites, I've got a 16 1/2 ft Lund with tiller and a 9.9 and a 4WD pickup. I'll get in at one place or the other. Those are some nice fish and I enjoy your posts. Love those creature baits


----------



## ZEBRACON1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Nice catch, as usual. I haven't been to Wills Creek in a few years but always did ok there. Was always busy below the spillway but you always had the lake to yourself every time. I enjoyed fishing there (except for the launch and recovery of the boat).


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice job. Great fish!


----------

